# A Tourist view of the Pyramids



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The Not So Great Pyramid of Giza | Egyptian Streets ????? ???


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I was at the Pyramids in February, that account sounds accurate. However;

"Perhaps more responsible are *the Egyptian people* themselves. I was embarrassed for each tourist who was at the Pyramids. I was embarrassed that Egyptians who have been blessed with the only remaining ancient Wonder of the World could treat it with such carelessness. Egyptians have the most precious Wonder of the World in their backyard, yet they fail to give it the careful attention it requires."

This is naive. The vast majority of Egyptians have no knowledge of Ancient Egyptian history, so why should they be embarrassed? Most people are just trying to make enough money to keep food in their stomach for the day. It has only been through the goodwill of other countries that the wonders of ancient Egypt have survived as long as they have. For example, at the Pyramids there is a big sign thanking Japan for refurbishment. Indeed, the Egypt Grand Museum that will open in 2015 is majority funded by Japan and EU. 

At the end of the day, people only care about making enough money to survive and thrive, but that can't happen until there is a political consensus.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

"the police officers no longer had any authority due to the lack of respect from the Egyptian people"

hmmm...really? did people respect them before? I understand where the writer is coming from but people's fear is not the same as respect.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Giza Plateau cleaned of garbage and dung - Ancient Egypt - Heritage - Ahram Online


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Good news about the cleanup....now they just need to do it every day.


----------

